# My new coffee corner



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

My new coffee corner, bought the trolley from Ikea and have just finished the mazzer refurb to go along side my Sage DTP.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Very tidy indeed.

It looks a very efficient coffee corner, and the lack of cables in sight pleases me. (it is plugged in isnt it?)

Cant help thinking it just needs a picture or something on the wall to add cohesion.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Haha, yes they are both plugged in. A picture is the next step, I've just got to find the right one.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Proper.


----------



## how5er (Jan 21, 2014)

Kyle T said:


> My new coffee corner, bought the trolley from Ikea and have just finished the mazzer refurb to go along side my Sage DTP.
> 
> View attachment 23875


Very tidy!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Is the table sturdy enough? Would you recommend?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@Stevie, sorry I only just saw your post. I actually just finished posting in your thread regarding trolleys. Yes I would recommend, the Sage DTP isnt the heaviest machine but obviously the SJ is and it supports them both fine, it never moves or rattles and I think it just about fits the dimensions you are looking for.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thats better @Jumbo Ratty


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Theres The missing cohesion,,amazing what a difference a pictures made.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

doser needs a black wooden lid ;-) - should be arriving soon - Nice setup


----------

